# Request for onward career advice on retiring from the Armed Forces.



## DickDastardly40 (Dec 9, 2008)

Gents,

I am cross posting this in several of the forums which I frequent, in the hope of gaining the widest possible advice from folk whose experience I hold in high regard. I apologise if you have seen it elsewhere.

I have just submitted my notice (12 months) to leave the Royal Navy after 25 years. I am fortunate that the service offers a comprehensive resettlement programme and assistance in finding a new career. I am fairly sure that I wish to work in the Yacht industry and my service qualifications translate well to this aspiration.

I have available to me 7 weeks to undertake training courses and am looking for advice as to what you may consider to be worthwhile/nice to have, especially if my chosen new career doesnt pan out. I am considering looking into the following either as a future profession or as future life skills:

CNC G Code	)
Solidworks	) Can I pick these up from self study?
CAD/CAM	       ) 
Bricklaying
Welding MMA/MIG/TIG
Plastering/Dry Lining /Texturing
Locksmithing

I would appreciate your thoughts as to the relative merits of the above and anything else you think I should consider. I have my Curriculum Vitae/Resume available if anyone would like to see my prior experience and job history and can be contacted via Private Message.

Many thanks for your attention.

Al


----------



## jack404 (Dec 9, 2008)

Al i know some similar stories

2 blokes here

one doing locksmithing the other roc coating houses

the roc coater 27 years Oz army was doing great until a few months ago new houses and extra dollars dried up

but a mate (24 years Oz army) doing locksmithing well his adult trade schooling was slow (3 years adult instead of the full 4 years) but he's making a motza now ( read as heaps)

but its a case of work hard pay hard friday saterday nights folks lose keys and lock themselves out

$150 for the call out min. then costs, locks, keys, etc

he is 3 years out of trade school and has pair of young guys he sends out late and during the mid week which is his quiet time so he has mid week off but spends a lot of time on the phone and has a "virtual office" to take incoming orders and then call who's on

in the current climate his work is increasing as people get broken into then the neighbours want advice too...

VAR its called  Value added resales or some stuff like that

good money for locksmiths in bad times it seems and the bad times are set to last 4-8 years i think as a min 

good money in gunsmithing too if your not in NSW or Australia  :big: :big: :big:

but hear the UK is worse even .. scary...

dunno about the rest and the UK could be very different but last time i was there i passed through Brixton

LOCKS EVERYWHERE!!!! and not doing all that great either, but it was spot the pommy if you know what i mean

dunno if this helps any mate

but what ever you decide, welcome ashore!

cheers

jack


----------



## max corrigan (Dec 9, 2008)

Al i think i would go along with Jack on this one locksmithing is one those trades i believe drifts along, always there! i can;t comment on 
CNC kind of thing but it is definately seems to on the up and up, if your that way inclined go for it!
You don,t mention your age but 
Bricklaying, is well paid but depends a lot on economic climate, also you would have to compete with younger more experianced men (and poles) in short a younger man's job!and outdoors in all weathers
Welding again best to start young steady hand good eyes etc. in the shops i have worked it's fumey plenty of grinding, hence lots of dust, also noisy
Plastering again young mans job got move fast no hanging about plaster don't keep!
Al just my two pennorth but that's the way i would look at it!
Best of luck for your new future
regards Max.......


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 9, 2008)

Dick---I can give you a bit of advice about the Solidworks thing. #1--It is very expensive to buy a legal subscription of your own, costing upwards of $6000 initially, with $1800 a year "maintainance and upgrade" fees. Although it is conceivably possible to learn it on your own it is a very frustrating and difficult program to "muddle" your way through without the tech support that comes with a legal subscription. I love it, but I have been using it for 7 or 8 years now, and the tech help people in Toronto all know my voice.
  #2---Solidworks is used primarily to design machines and automation. Don't know what its like in your end of the world, but with this big economic bust that is going on right now, NOBODY is building any new, prototype machinery and damn little automation. I design machinery for a living, and my phone is silent as the tomb!!!
  #3---I do this as a business from home. I did a lot of research before I laid down my money for Solidworks. One of the determining factors was that it is not only one of the best 3D cad programs available, but we have 4 big automation houses in Barrie, Ontario that use Solidworks, and the thought of picking up some of their overflow work was very attractive.--WRONG----Every time they get "between contracts" they lay all their designers and engineers off untill they get another big contract. So----here I am, charging a meager $35 an hour for what I do (Same work goes for $45-$55 an hour in Toronto, 90K south of here)---meanwhile, all of the "laid off" engineers and designers are collecting Unemployment Insurance from the federal government, and working under the table for $20 an hour right in my back yard.


----------



## kvom (Dec 9, 2008)

If I were to go into the yacht industry (meaning crewing and/or maintenance) the skills that I would want are:

1) Diesel Mechanic
2) Boat electrical work
3) Cabinetmaking
4) Fiberglass


----------



## Cedge (Dec 9, 2008)

Al
Coming from a different point on the compass, I'd be inclined to advise a delay, if possible, in leaving the comfortable security of the military services, at least in the present economic climate. Things are already tight and getting tighter here on the outside. At present, you have a level of life style stability that could become tough to maintain as the civilian economies continue to contract. 

Yachts sales are pretty much already in dry dock, even as the very well heeled are learning they too need to husband their disposable funds closely. I strongly suspect there will be fewer yacht builders and far fewer yacht buyers surviving on the other side of the present down turn. 

Locksmithing would seem to be a relatively stable situation since, as noted, keys are lost and people get locked out even in bad times. However, it takes time to build a sufficient client base to carry one through. Check and see what the competition looks like in your area before making that jump. 

The advantage of having a government retirement income makes your situation a bit less prone to crisis, which gives you options many wouldn't have when trying to start up a new career. I wish you much luck, whichever direction you choose to go.

Steve


----------



## artrans (Dec 9, 2008)

my 2 cents worth I would agree with cedge but to answer your question I would pick cad/cam from that list. Because knowing that can open a lot of doors but I also think you would have to be a whiz like Brian is and even as good has he is here making sliky machine and very good one I might add but none the less he is slow as he stated. As for myself my business is way off the transmission business right now no one is spending money and I do not think we bottomed out yet. knowing what i no now I would have been a teacher or work in the medical field as a xray tech or something on that order because schools and sickness will always be with us and someone will be needed in both areas. Hate like hell be to so down
on the substact but this is the worst I have ever seen. Every aspect is bad housing banking,
auto,you name the field and its all dieing a slow death. Except walmart which we all my be working for one day they have played a big part of down turn in my view and I hate to say but I shop there and hate myself for it. Its not a good think they do going there is like going 
to china and everything else they sell is made for them special wrangle jeans there are differant then the ones in Kmart 2 dollars cheaper in walmart but its a little lighter jean. any
walmart a bad subject for me I will no get off the soap box and rest now. thank you and the best of luck with would every you do just be the best at it. And most of all thank you for your service. your a great American. I salute you sir art :bow:


----------



## rickharris (Dec 9, 2008)

Ex RAF - Now a teacher & also due to retire next year. - I Know of several ex servicemen in teaching or associated work with youth - trained as an electronics engineer - always found work in Process control sector. Alternatively civilian instructor in your trade?

Domestic electricians are in demand in the UK as EU laws require part B cert to approve wiring beyond a plug.

Assuming you are well pensioned! (some compensation) Duke of Edinburgh award leaders can be very rewarding & often ex service - Work with youth - get out and about - pay isn't grand but other compensations.

HGV driving is in demand (I have a licence now expired but would go stir crazy locked in a truck all day.)

My Brother took to being a sailing instructor/Bosun when he was 50 - Pay isn't a fortune but he gets sent on lots of courses - Now a Yacht Master & coastal skipper at no charge. Now teaches Navigation.

Always a big need for electronics/systems support for larger private yachts especially in navigation and auto pilot areas.


----------



## jack404 (Dec 9, 2008)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> Dick---I can give you a bit of advice about the Solidworks thing. #1--It is very expensive to buy a legal subscription of your own, costing upwards of $6000 initially, with $1800 a year "maintainance and upgrade" fees.



 : ok, thats that thought sqwashed to hell :big:


----------



## Kludge (Dec 9, 2008)

Ah, another sailor coming ashore. (I'm ex USN ... we stole a lot of our traditions from the RN. )

From the list you gave, I have to agree about locksmithing. It's less dependent on economy and more on security (increasing crime et al) & people's brainfarts (lockouts, lost keys, etc) which are always high demand.

Jack404 has a good idea in gunsmithing, though the civilian trade may be a bit light. On the other hand, security agencies et al use guns that need to be repaired and/or modified for special situations. Using it in combination with the locksmithing (second bsuiness line, for example) and you can probably open doors (I know, bad choice of terms) to new and unique business opportunities.

Something to think about.

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------



## ksouers (Dec 9, 2008)

Hmm,
Flint locksmith...
Flintlock smith...
Flint lock smith...
Flintlocksmith...

Ok, I'm way past my bed time...

 ;D

Kevin


----------



## joe d (Dec 9, 2008)

Al

I don't know your rate or trade, but could you remuster RNR? Might be a reasonable way to keep the door open a crack whilst pursuing a civvy career.

In any case, best of luck.

Joe


----------



## shred (Dec 10, 2008)

If you do go locksmithing (I was a locksmith of a sort for a summer job way back when, didn't like it that much), get as much training as you can on card-keys, alarms, cameras and electronic security of all sorts. That's where the commercial business ($$$) is, they pay regularly and don't call in the middle of the night.


----------



## jack404 (Dec 10, 2008)

ksouers  said:
			
		

> Hmm,
> Flint locksmith...
> Flintlock smith...
> Flint lock smith...
> ...



second one mate, if thats where your going


----------



## tel (Dec 10, 2008)

shred  said:
			
		

> If you do go locksmithing (I was a locksmith of a sort for a summer job way back when, didn't like it that much), get as much training as you can on card-keys, alarms, cameras and electronic security of all sorts. That's where the commercial business ($$$) is, they pay regularly and don't call in the middle of the night.



*.... and if business goes a bit flat you can moonlight as a burgular*

pssssst .... wanna buy a cheap mask?


----------



## bigal2749 (Dec 10, 2008)

You didn't mention how old you were but I started having health issues with my back in my 40's.
I'd stay away from any new career that involved working out in the weather or hard work such as house construction.
Go for the CAM-Cad training or locksmithing
From the posts to your question I'd pick the locksmithing-seems like somehing that could be done on a part-time basis. The older I get the more I think about those things


----------

